# Vaporesso Swag 2 mod only - Silver



## Ruwaid (6/1/20)

Hi guys
Any local vendor stocking the Swag 2 mod only? Besides sirvape.
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/1/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Any local vendor stocking the Swag 2 mod only? Besides sirvape.
> Thank you



Evolutionvape had them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/1/20)

We only sell the full kit. Literally no market for just the mod so we only bring in the kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (13/1/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We only sell the full kit. Literally no market for just the mod so we only bring in the kit.


This statement is flawed. 

There is obviously a market if the man who posted this is asking, as well as the countless pictures on this very forum of swags with other RTAs on them.

Haha but I'm just busting your balls. No ill intent.

All the best

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/1/20)

Thanks guys im sorted. Bought kit for jus the mod only.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707 (13/1/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks guys im sorted. Bought kit for jus the mod only.
> View attachment 187348



Awesome setup bud!! Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/1/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks guys im sorted. Bought kit for jus the mod only.
> View attachment 187348


I went the Fasttech route for a mod only on their new years sale, got the black ones for $23.50 each... now just for the wait.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Steve Claassen (28/1/20)

I did the same and the wait is quite a wait I might add. 3fvape for me though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (28/1/20)

Steve Claassen said:


> I did the same and the wait is quite a wait I might add. 3fvape for me though


Can we order from element vape at all? never ordered a mod from abroad but i've got my eye on a few at element vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (28/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Can we order from element vape at all? never ordered a mod from abroad but i've got my eye on a few at element vape



You can- they ship from USA though so you might get knocked heavily on shipping.
Use a MyUS box- much cheaper for shipping but still expect a minimum of $50 to ship via DHL/ MyUS to SA. And expect a handling/ document fee (around R150 on arrival, plus VAT as well - both payable to DHL as they handle all the drama for you).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapeandacrepe (2/11/20)

**BUMP**

Anyone know any vendors selling the swag 2 **mod only** in Black or Carbon Fiber? Sirvape seems to be the only one but no stock atm.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (2/11/20)

vapeandacrepe said:


> **BUMP**
> 
> Anyone know any vendors selling the swag 2 **mod only** in Black or Carbon Fiber? Sirvape seems to be the only one but no stock atm.
> 
> Thanks!



https://thevapestudio.co.za/collect...-swag-ii-80w-vw-tc-mod?variant=33115417346101

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (2/11/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://thevapestudio.co.za/collect...-swag-ii-80w-vw-tc-mod?variant=33115417346101


Legend! Thank you man, just placed my order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapeandacrepe (6/11/20)

Swag 2 w/ Berserker 1.5 MTL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

